# Incorrect notification



## Dogtrousers (20 Oct 2020)

I got a notification that someone had quoted my post in a thread. No surprise there. What was odd was that it's a thread I'd never visited in a forum I never visit. I clicked the link and the named person had indeed quoted a post, but it wasn't mine.

Just a minor bug. Not a problem, but I've never seen it before.

If admins are interested in details of the notification, PM me.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (21 Oct 2020)

We seem to have a few small glitches going on at the moment and I have a suspicion that they are probably connected. One for @Shaun to have a peek at when he's around I'm afraid.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (21 Oct 2020)

Perhaps this is another for the list. This morning I got an alert about a post that was going to happen later. On a PC, the problem rectified itself quickly.


----------



## classic33 (21 Oct 2020)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Perhaps this is another for the list. This morning I got an alert about a post that was going to happen later. On a PC, the problem rectified itself quickly.


Has it happened yet?


----------



## winjim (20 Dec 2020)

I'm having strange notification issues. They seem to be periodically summarising / unsummarising, and I can't clear them from the top bar. It permanently says '2', even if I've just checked them.


----------

